# L.O.W tragedy



## mnhunter3815 (Nov 6, 2007)

Two Steele County men die while ice fishing in North Minn.

By WENDY REUER

Press staff writer

BAUDETTE MINN. - Two Steele County men died Saturday while ice fishing this weekend on Lake of Woods, just north of Baudette, Minn.

Daniel F. Erickson, 47, of Owatonna, and Ronald D. Dunford Sr., 53, of rural Steele County were discovered in their personal fish house at approximately 7:30 p.m. on Saturday according to the Lake of the Woods County Sheriff's Office.

The fish house was located on Lake of the Woods which is just north of Baudette. According to the Lake of the Woods County Sheriff's Office, a cause of death has not yet been determined but according to authorities, asphyxiation is suspected.

Arrangements for both men are pending with the Michaelson Funeral Home in Owatonna.

Wendy Reuer can be reached at 444-1565 or [email protected]. 
_________________________


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow thats crazy. It should really open a lot of peoples eyes if that really was the cause of death, and im guessing it probably was


----------



## mamohr686 (Apr 21, 2003)

My guess it would be carbon monoxide poisioning. With the cold temps, a poor running heater without ventilation can be fatal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

mamohr686 said:


> My guess it would be carbon monoxide poisioning. With the cold temps, a poor running heater without ventilation can be fatal.


That would be my guess. That's too bad.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

On the news at 10 last night they said it had been determined that the cause of death was carbon monoxide.


----------



## mnhunter3815 (Nov 6, 2007)

they said it was a vented heater.they also said that the north west winds blew the fumes back into the house


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Apparently they also said the house was not banked very well and they thought this might have had something to do with the fumes being blown back into the house as well.

Anyone with a permanent house that does not have a carbon monoxide detector should get one ASAP.


----------

